# Full spectrum lighting



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Hey everybirdie! :wave:

I am getting some full spectrum lighting in the next day or two, and would like some opinions. I found this lamp and bulb on Drs Foster and Smith:

Bird Lighting: Zoo Med AvianSun Deluxe Floor Lamp

It says that the bulb is a compact fluorescent bulb, but then in the description it says about UVB and UVA. It's not very clear, and I don't really trust the people who are in charge of sales and what-not to really know about it.

IF someone could give me some direction to some good products, for a half decent price, I would really appreciate it! I know it will be a bit pricey, but I'm trying to keep it under $100 for the whole set-up. Thanks everybirdie!*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I have this, it is exactly as shown on your link, at first the birds were afraid of it but that's normal for anything new I introduce into their space. The bulb needs to be within a specific distance to the birds for it to have the desired effect. Check out the Zoo Med Lab website and you can find additional info about it.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Thanks Cody, I'll have to have Lonny check that out in a bit. He just now got home from work. That bulb though will work? I only ask becausebit saysb it's a fluorescent bulb, not full spectrum.*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, that is the correct bulb, they are expensive and I have found online pricing to be the best.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Thanks Cody!*


----------

